# Pse



## wstaylor (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello,

I had (lost it a few years back) a PSE Laser Magnum Express. I miss that bow, and still think of it often.

Cheers


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had a Presidential Citation I turned into a Laser Mag until it was stolen, then replaced with another new laser mag, still have that one.


----------

